# New guy



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

hello everyone. just introducing myself. i am very glad i found this site. huge amounts of informations. little about myself. i have 2x 75 gallon fish tanks 1 in use with 3 9+ inch brundi frontosa in there and a couple of mixed cichlids we got from walkmart. other 75 is gonna be set up soon with more cichlids. i will include some pics of my boys and girls and i also i have a unidentified cichlid that looks to be spawning with one of my much smaller ones.

Frontosa








unidentified cichlid








Female frontosa as i was told








peacock cichlid


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice looking tank. I would like to see a panoramic shot.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

this is a pic before i added my frontosa and i got rid of my tiger barbs and switched to cichlids. i just got frontosa a couple days ago from a buddy that i moving

my tank when i first set up being cycled









filtering system








close up








another cycling view


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!, Tank looks nice and so do the Fronts, I'll let the others beat you up to get a bigger tank soon but it looks like they have a lot of room for now  
As far as IDing your mystery fish, it looks like my Metriaclima callainos aka: "Cobalt Zebra". If you got it at Wal-mart there is a good chance it is not a pure bloodline....There is a place here to post for "Unidentified Cichlid Help". I am no expert and others here have literally DECADES more experiance at this than I.
Again, welcome.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it. What sort of planting medium do you use in those pots? I see the gravel on top, do you have anything else in there like topsoil or eco-complete?


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

nothing else just rocks and fishing string to hold the plants in untill it gets rooted good.


----------

